# T-cube vs B4P vs 928SL?



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I had originally been gunning for a 928 SL and there's still a chance I might still order it. Team Type 1's pros are going with Colnago, so there's a chance I might get that. I don't get a discount or anything since I'm on the regional team, but I already wear the same jersey, why not ride the same bike? 

I'm certainly not knocking the 928 SL, although part of me things it might be wise to wait until next year to get Bianchi's first road bike with an integrated seat post. IE, if there are bugs, I'd rather hear about them than experience it first hand. Realistically, there are too many crits and I've seen enough crashes that I'd probably be too hesitant in a crit with a bike as nice as the 928 SL. My 928 C2C is tough as nails, but doesn't tend to be a great crit bike, although a lot of that is because I'm not great in crits in general. 

What is the difference between the T-Cube and B4P? I realize both would probably weigh a little more than the 928SL overall, but part of me thinks either of these bikes should be a little better all around.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

By your own admission if you are not great at crits you don't need a hot crit bike. Buy dependable that will survive a crash or that you can afford to replace if it gets roughed up. I have seen plenty of alum. bikes crossing the line first, beating expensive state of the art carbon bikes. Why, because the rider was stronger, smarter and motivated.
Integrated post, does it really matter? Unless you are getting paid to make a living by riding, just another toy. Colnago vs. 928, the only way to know is ride them and see what is best fit, geometry for you, don't listen to us nuts.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I have thought about using my 928 C2C for crits, but it's not a very agile or responsive bike. I saw some alu frames in crits, but only in Cat 5 where I'm from. Cat 4 on up, almost everyone is riding state of the art. Perhaps that's a regional thing.

Unfortunately, I won't be able to try any of these before buying. Between my (lack of) height and the fact that very few shops would have a high quality race bike like this ready to go, I'm not going to have the luxury of doing that. My shop has a few B4Ps, but not in my size. 

After checking with my dealer yesterday afternoon, the Colnago frame is a little more expensive than the 928 SL frame. Unless they offer me a decent deal, I'm leaning towards Bianchi again. If I "downgrade" to a B4P/T-Cube, I think the Colnago is going to be significantly less.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Mate, Barloworld rode T-Cubes. I wouldn't call it a downgrade. After 2 years of riding one, I'd say they are one of the greatest all-rounder bikes in the Bianchi line-up. Not heavy, very stiff, strong, yet a comfortable ride.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

dave2pvd said:


> Mate, Barloworld rode T-Cubes. I wouldn't call it a downgrade. After 2 years of riding one, I'd say they are one of the greatest all-rounder bikes in the Bianchi line-up. Not heavy, very stiff, strong, yet a comfortable ride.


Sorry, I meant "downgrade" to be somewhat sarcastic. I certainly don't consider it a downgrade. Generally speaking, that extra weight means a little more durability. The fact that it's $1,000 less and more durable certainly isn't a bad thing. 

BTW, what's the difference between a B4P and a T-Cube? Bianchi's websites aren't exactly the most informative.......


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

spade2you said:


> Sorry, I meant "downgrade" to be somewhat sarcastic. I certainly don't consider it a downgrade. Generally speaking, that extra weight means a little more durability. The fact that it's $1,000 less and more durable certainly isn't a bad thing.
> 
> BTW, what's the difference between a B4P and a T-Cube? Bianchi's websites aren't exactly the most informative.......


Three 'types' of Bianchi road frame:

HC: No compromise racing frames. Ideal for crits
B4P: Crit/RR frame (T-Cube). Not as twitchy as an HC
C2C: Century frame, more relaxed geometry



(edited to clarify)


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

dave2pvd said:


> Three 'types' of Bianchi road frame:
> 
> HC: No compromise racing frames. Ideal for crits
> B4P: Crit/RR frame. Not as twitchy as an HC (T-Cube)
> C2C: Century frame, more relaxed geometry


So the T-Cube is an HC, same/similar to HoC? The C2C is a great distance bike, although can be a little heavy.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

spade2you said:


> So the T-Cube is an HC, same/similar to HoC? The C2C is a great distance bike, although can be a little heavy.


Sorry: I was unclear. The T-Cube is B4P.

HoC = HC

Incidentally, the T-Cube makes a great crit bike.

I don't know the weights of the C2C bikes. But I'd assume their weights are competitive.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

dave2pvd said:


> Sorry: I was unclear. The T-Cube is B4P.
> 
> HoC = HC
> 
> ...


Ah, gotcha. I'm still trying to figure out if the T-Cube is available in the US. It's listed as a frame option for Italy, but US at the moment. The B4P is also only designated as the Mono-Q. LOL, Bianchi really needs to #$^# spell things out!

No clue on the C2C frame weight, but I'd venture to say that it could be made somewhat light with better components. The Campy rims are nice, but not the lightest as are a lot of the FSA componentry.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Hard to say if there will be a 2010 T-Cube in the US. 

Look here. There is a 2010 version. Will it cross the Atlantic?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

dave2pvd said:


> Hard to say if there will be a 2010 T-Cube in the US.
> 
> Look here. There is a 2010 version. Will it cross the Atlantic?


Yup, it's also shown in the frame section, but nowhere listed on the US site. Although now that this year's B4P is a Mono-Q, I'm trying to figure out what the difference is between the two frames. The bottom bracket looks a little different and I tend to like the appearance of the T-Cube paintjobs.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Apparently the T-Cube won't be available to the US at this point, but I might see if I can somehow get a frame if it's remotely possible. I called Bianchi and they sent me to a voicemail of someone who has ridden all of the frames. 

Ug, this was so easy when I was just planning on a 928SL.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

T-Cube (as T to the three power) = Tube To Tube construction.
Mono-Q = monocoque construction.

Monocoque frames are built as one piece. Sometimes only the front triangle with the rear as a separate piece.

Tube to Tube frames are built by joining each tube with a bonding glue and a wrap of carbon at each joint. This is much like a tig welded metal frame.

The 928SL is monocoque also.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Gotcha. Thanks. Now to see what my shop can get me, what price, and if Colnago will cut me a deal. I'm thinking once I'm off the C2C, that should improve things a little. Fortunately my D2 is good to go.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I have the 928SL and the Ducati Corse ( B4P T3)

I have built the Ducati to put it for sale next season, and I haven't really riden it, I just did a short ride to test it after the build.

I can say it is a little heavier ( not much ) the tubes are a bit larger, but the bike felt great, light, fast and responsive.

The main difference between the T3 and the SL is that the T3 is tube-to-tube technology and the SL is full monocoque.

The tubes on the T3 are all cilindrical ( including the bottom bracket ), cut to size, joined and bond together without lugs that give them somewhat a squared shape around the joints. It has a more "traditional" and comfortable feel while still light and racy.

The tubes on the SL are all custom shaped, hexagonal top tube, molded head tube, seat tube starts cillindrical at the HT and then changes shape to hexagonal progresivelly towars the massive bottom bracket block. Seat Tube is cillindrical, Seat stays have a shaped and sculpted oblong section and sculpted chainline stays.

This specially shaped tubes give the SL its stiffness and general race feel while reducing weight.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Gotcha. Sounds good. Now I just wait to see what's going on with Bianchi vs. Colnago at the dealership.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I will put one more vote in for the t-cube. My wife races on a Bianchi sponsored team so she has gotten to ride quite a few of their framesets from the san lorenzo on up. So far her favorite is the t-cube which is great balance of handling and light weight according to her. We have 928-sl that we are selling and man that thing is light but I can see where damage from a crash might be a worry.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

32and3cross said:


> I will put one more vote in for the t-cube. My wife races on a Bianchi sponsored team so she has gotten to ride quite a few of their framesets from the san lorenzo on up. So far her favorite is the t-cube which is great balance of handling and light weight according to her. We have 928-sl that we are selling and man that thing is light but I can see where damage from a crash might be a worry.


I might see if my dealer can get a T-Cube imported. I'm sure the B4P is nice, but I'm not in love with the paint job this year. Something about a white/black T-Cube gives me goosebumps! 

I have a new fascination with as much white as possible. I'm hoping to go to the Tour of Missouri next year and get as many signatures as possible on the bike. 

I wouldn't rule out a 928 SL the following year. I'd love to take something like that on a really hilly race, just not too keen on taking them to crits. Something with an adjustable seat post would make it easier for travel, too.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

T-Cube it is! Should arrive in a week or two.


----------

